# ADF with dropsy?



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So yeah this is how my ADF looks like. Wanna know for sure if it is dropsy. I was searching online and it probably is. I've had him for a lil over a year now. Also if epsom salt from what I read suppose to help, I don't have any.


----------

